# my wife, a love story that will never end



## ad356

it makes me really sad to read some of the stories on here about failed marriages. I exchanged vows with my wife, i look at that as a binding contract to love, honor, respect, live a life free of adultery, fulfill her sexual needs, ect ect. we have had our problems NO QUESTION but people need to try to work through them more effectively TOGETHER. we have NEVER had a single incidence of infidelity in 16 years of being together and 12 married, not before or during our marriage. why the heck would i go and screw around when i can just go home and fulfill my obligations as a husband. i don't have to worry about ST Ds and if i happen to get her pregnant its my wife, it would not be THAT big of deal. it would not be one of those, OMG what did i do things. my son would have a brother or sister, we aren't planning on more kids but if it happened, well sh*t happens lol. most of our problems involved money, we both got fired from our jobs and were on unemployment at the same time. really a scary situation but divorce wouldn't have fixed a damn thing when there is still love and trust there. we worked through it and now both have jobs. i am went and got a CDL and am away getting trained, been away form my wife for a month. its depressing and sexually frustrating frankly i cannot wait to get back and have sex with her. i have ZERO interest getting some elsewhere. i don't understand why people are cheating pigs, why even bother getting married. 

MY wife saved me from a life of loneliness. Honestly before i met her i had very little luck with women. she was only my second real girlfriend. funny thing is she reminded me that i told her i though i loved her after a week. Well thing is i already had strong feelings for her and didn't want to let her go. NEVER did let her go and NEVER will. till death do us part means exactly that. i already told her im gonna be the crazy old man chasing his wife down the hallway at the nursing home if i ever end up in one of those god forbidden places. 

In fact i want really bad to impress her and improve some things about myself. i have never been a good kisser in the intimate sense, in fact she doesn't like to kiss me intimately since i know im not very good at it. i have always had to show her affection through hugs and a peck on the check. i want to kiss her intimately SO BADLY but she says i am NOT good at it. HOW DO IMPROVE. i also have a tendency to be a two pump chump (admittedly) i don't last very long. i would like to improve that for my sake but her's as well. i have always had to find other ways of pleasuring her...... trust me i don't fail in that "art" of making sure she satisfied. she once had 6 orgasms, she wanted more so i kept going. i had to supplement intercourse with other means. My focus has always been that when we were done she would go to bed satisfied and exhausted. i would love to self improve for her, and for her to afterwards say wow...... where did that come from. lol. after all of these years i still have a strong desire to WOW her.

MY wife..... if you by some chance read this you saved me from a pathetic lonely life. i love you with all of my soul. she has her flaws (we all do) but what really matters is she has a fantastic heart, she's faithful, honest, and overall a great person. i couldn't have done better. she's a wonderful person.

so why cant more married people think like myself and find a way to keep their marriage solvent? why do so many people say divorce is somehow a good thing. divorce sucks. it sucks financially, it sucks emotionally, and it sucks for the kids. my parents were divorced, my father remarried and had kids with another woman and forgot about me and my sister. it sucks.

i met my wife when i was 19 i was married by 23 and i have NO regrets. seems like people marry for a reason and they saw something in each other. why cant they rewind and fix their marriage?


----------



## Itwasjustafantasy

First of all it is great that you feel happy about your successful marriage. With that said, some marriages fail due to a variety fo reasons and I do believe that some things are conducive to divorce. Especially here in TAM divorce is seen as not only a very valid option but often times the best option especially when there has been infidelity. So some things in marriage might be fixable and others not so much.
Focus on your fantastic marriage and be grateful for what you have. But do not expect everyone to think like you do, that assumes that if we all thought like you and did things your way then we would all have successful marriages. Divorce exists for a reason, it is sometimes or often times the best choice for some to live an authentic happy life.


----------

